# Diamond Tool Holder



## Paolo (Sep 13, 2009)

Due to some forced stop in the 5C collet chuck project, the motor belt of my lathe broken just before vacation, I did this personal view of that useful tool...
Just blast sanded and compared to my old version...





another view


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice Paolo!

I made a tangential tool like the one shown on John Moran's (Gadgetbuilder's) website and use it more than any other tool on the lathe. It's a bit awkward though; I'd like to build one like yours. Did you make yours from plans?


----------



## steamer (Sep 14, 2009)

Oooh yes yes.....I like the drawings on the bench also!

I have drawings for both...is this a hint at your next project Paolo? ummmmm? ;D

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi DICKEYBIRD and Dave...
Sorry I did mine without any drawing...Maybe if the delay for receving the belt vill be...too long I'll made the drawing...The old one was ispired by John Moran too...
Dear Dave...you are a Police Inspector....!! :big: :big: Maybe you did a "Bull's eye"...I'm studying this drawings and also the "Rudy" tractor...!! I haven't decided yet....!! :
Regards
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope this Immage will help DICKEYBIRD...
Paolo 

View attachment Freeby_diamond_holder-Model.pdf


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Sep 21, 2009)

Gratzia Paolo!

I'm going to make one similar to yours but the plan you attached will certainly help me to place the toolbit at the correct angles.

Milton


----------



## Dunc (Sep 25, 2009)

If you can obtain Model Engineers' Workshop (monthly British publication) there will be:"... complete drawings for a 10mm square shank version..." in Issue #156. This is due about 2 weeks from now (in Great Britain). I am in Canada and the current issue for sale here is #154.

You can follow the thread on the Model Engineers' Workshop at
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=29818


----------

